# pup to adult pics



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi all,

thought i should give this a thread of its own.... here place photos of your pup pics through to adults to show how they change..... 

heres my gsd, storm


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

They are brilliant pics, such a cutey pup... the 3rd pic is so funny..hes earhole lol...One of my english bullys went thro the one ear up and one ear down stage ahhhh lol.... ill sort some pics out tomoe sometime and add


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Great pics, GSD's are so cute as pups!!  

Here's mine of Jayjay from 8 weeks to 16 weeks:


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

heres lightning....
she didnt change as much......

(storms ears went up and down for months... before staying up!!!! - they were just too big for her!!!!)


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Great pics, GSD's are so cute as pups!!
> 
> Here's mine of Jayjay from 8 weeks to 16 weeks:





drawn-to-animals said:


> heres lightning....
> she didnt change as much......
> 
> (storms ears went up and down for months... before staying up!!!! - they were just too big for her!!!!)


Awwww borders are so cute as pups...so fluffy lol...great pics of them.

no offence drawn to animals but is ur black n white dog a cross???? or is that one of many diff types of border collies??

of to bed now...will catch up tomoz  goodnite all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Hopefully attached are some pictures of Indi from pup to now. 

I don't think they ar ein order, but one week old, 7 weeks old when we brought her home, 7 months old, (looking like a statue! ) just over a year old, and now in the graden, looking a scruff bag!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Connie, although I haven't got any in between of her, as she wasn't with us. 

Puppy ones and now, practising to stand (badly! ) at almost 7 months with me looking like the blob in the background.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Tilly
7 weeks, the day we brought her home









8 weeks









4 months









5 months









19 months









now, 2 years


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

kian from eight weeks until now aged seven months sorry had to add my other lovely collie shane aged fourteen will look out photos to add of him as puppy soon as no digital camera back then lol


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awwww borders are so cute as pups...so fluffy lol...great pics of them.
> 
> no offence drawn to animals but is ur black n white dog a cross???? or is that one of many diff types of border collies??
> 
> of to bed now...will catch up tomoz  goodnite all


hi she is full bred collie..... shes a short (smooth) haired black and white working farm bred dog - collies come in many different sizes / markings / etc ... thats the thing with collies ... they all look a bit different - espec ones that were bred for working......

really great pics being added - lets keep em coming........


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

zac 13weeks old








5 months old








7 months old








now nearly 10months old


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

View attachment daisy 1.bmp
Daisy on the day we got her

View attachment Daisy.bmp
Daisy at 8 weeks







Daisy at 8 months







Daisy and Jessie not long after we got Jess







Daisy and Jessie last week on my sons bed


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww beautiful dogs, i'll attach some pics of min in age order.... ok you'll just have to have 1 pic for now coz the computers mucking up


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ahhh she was sooooo little ,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

and evil lol when the pic was taken she'd just demolished half the garden lol


----------



## Malsbestfriend (May 25, 2008)

all great looking dogs this is keesha alaskan malamute first one her 1st night with us aged 8 weeks then at 5 months


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Morgan from 4 days to present day he is now almost 2










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

lovely looking dog Tashi .


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> lovely looking dog Tashi .


thankyou ...........


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

what great pics being added..... its amazing how much they change..... cant wait to see more.... keep em coming.....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

its great to see all these pics, they're all look as if butter wouldn't melt especially little Min who wouldn't do such a thing as demolish the garden by the look of that photo 

I'm gonna find some of my pics and post em tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Quinn- part one!

View attachment 5257


View attachment 5258


View attachment 5259


View attachment 5260


View attachment 5261


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Quinn - part two!

View attachment 5262


View attachment 5263


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how cute do they look at a day?????? they were really great pics............... oh wow!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to the day i have pups (if i do) - ill be taking pics like those all the time!!!!!!!!!! ive got so many cat ones like thoses.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

jayjays mum has the prettiest face wow, quins gorgeous  so are all the other pups posted  i so wanna pup


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> jayjays mum has the prettiest face wow, quins gorgeous  so are all the other pups posted  i so wanna pup


Get one then! 

I like this pic of Jayjay's mum:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Get one then!
> 
> I like this pic of Jayjay's mum:


Now thats a nice pic, shes really pretty  she looks really gentle and has really kind looking eyes.

ps..nomore dogs for me, 4's enuff lol.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Get one then!
> 
> I like this pic of Jayjay's mum:


I like that one too, Alan. You've really caught her well - it shows her nature exactly. I like these two of her playing with her pups - she looks so happy!

View attachment 5347


View attachment 5349


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ok here's my Georgie she our youngest and is 22 months old. the pics aren't very good though 
First one is when she was about 9 weeks old, second one she was 6 months, in the third 15 months and last one was taken a few weeks ago just before abath and grooming session, LOL


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

griffpan said:


> ok here's my Georgie she our youngest and is 22 months old. the pics aren't very good though
> First one is when she was about 9 weeks old, second one she was 6 months, in the third 15 months and last one was taken a few weeks ago just before abath and grooming session, LOL


She's wonderful! I love her expression in the third pic!


----------



## Bobcat (May 26, 2008)

Great pics everyone...

I'll try and get some pics up.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> She's wonderful! I love her expression in the third pic!


Thanks  Thats her "look at my pathetic humans" look when she wants to do the opposite of what we are


----------

